# problems with pkgdb and cyclic dependencies



## ColdfireMC (Sep 13, 2012)

hello

yesterday I've updated my ports tree, and then 've tried to do 
	
	



```
portupgrade -a
```
, but pkgdb has a lot of cyclic dependencies, and pkgdb -F takes several HOURS(app 6 hours) to *show me each case of cyclic dependencies*. if i take in count that i have near 50 ports with the same problem(due to a bad make.conf(now corrected)), pkgdb -F will need centuries(joke) to fix my pkgdb.is there another(and reasonable) way to fix this problem?

thanks for your help


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Sep 13, 2012)

```
portmaster -y --check-depends
```
 May help, however I seem to recall if you answer 'a' (all) in  the pkgdb -F , it will automatically answer that to the remainder... for certain questions.  Unsure which question it may be asking... I'd run the portmaster CLI first.


----------



## ColdfireMC (Sep 13, 2012)

jb_fvwm2 said:
			
		

> ```
> portmaster -y --check-depends
> ```
> May help, however I seem to recall if you answer 'a' (all) in  the pkgdb -F , it will automatically answer that to the remainder... for certain questions.  Unsure which question it may be asking... I'd run the portmaster CLI first.



is asking about unlink *no-relevant dependencies*(they are actually not relevant at all). i don't know to use portmaster man page is enough or needs a "guide"?


----------



## ColdfireMC (Sep 13, 2012)

i turned on  verbose output

runs normally until this point


```
Checking xvinfo-1.1.1
Checking xwd-1.0.4
Checking xwininfo-1.1.2
Checking xwud-1.0.3
Checking yajl-2.0.4_1
Checking yasm-1.2.0
Checking yelp-2.30.2_3
Checking zenity-2.32.1_2
Checking zip-3.0
Regenerating +REQUIRED_BY files
Checking for cyclic dependencies
```

from this point, program need several hours only for ask a question. if i use -a flag, does not ask anything, but stays there for many hours.

also, can you remove, "[solved]" flag from this thread?

thanks


----------



## ColdfireMC (Sep 13, 2012)

i turned on  verbose output

runs normally until this point


```
Checking xvinfo-1.1.1
Checking xwd-1.0.4
Checking xwininfo-1.1.2
Checking xwud-1.0.3
Checking yajl-2.0.4_1
Checking yasm-1.2.0
Checking yelp-2.30.2_3
Checking zenity-2.32.1_2
Checking zip-3.0
Regenerating +REQUIRED_BY files
Checking for cyclic dependencies
```

from this point, program need several hours only for ask a question. if i use -a flag, does not ask anything, but stays there for many hours.

also, can you remove, "[solved]" flag from this thread?

thanks


----------

